# Cheaper way to feed....



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I just wanted to give everyone a heads up on some cheaper ways to feed this winter....I just called the local elevator here and they have a sheep starter that is $13.20 per 100 lbs~ 16% protien with decox and ammonium cloride...I am also feeding a goat mineral....TSC has noble goat for 13.99 for a 50lb bag!!!! no way!
Just a thought for ya all! desperate times call for desparate measures sometimes... my friend has been using this on her goats with a good goat mineral and hers look amazing!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks.... it is appreciated........... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

That will save money just be sure to watch for Copper deficiencies and or bolus since sheep feed has no Copper.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

yep, that's why I am also feeding free choice goat minerals so they are getting that copper!


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

That sounds like a great idea and I too have noticed that the noble goat seems to be getting progressively more expensive as the winter comes. This summer I was paying $9.99 for it at my local farm store and now its up to $13 also. Worse yet I was looking for something unmedicated to get the does on before they start lactating and all they have is the purina goat chow... and thats $16.50/50 lbs!! 

I just found a small elevator nearby that sells Kent feeds though and they can order the 18% milking goat feed thats unmedicated for $11.25/50 lbs. I think I can handle that and perhaps they will need a bit less at the higher protein level.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Grain it ridiculously expensive here. I'm paying $20 a bag for Purina goat chow unmediated.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I would have to look can't remember what the feed is we switched too, I know it's brought in from OH. It's a non medicated, 16% goat sweet feed, and we pay around $12.75 <w/tax> for a 50lb bag.

Can you mix a cheaper end feed w/goat feed to add in some copper, so they are getting some in their feed even though you are giving mineral?

I've been thinking on how we could save this winter too... I know horse grains tend to have a lot of copper in them, but I haven't looked at cost yet. I haven't looked into the sheep feed.
What about the 'livestock' feed? I think it's somewhat inexpensive. I was thinking to mix the grain since we'll have to start feeding a lot more with cold weather setting in.


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

I won't be using this when I milk in the spring..because it does the rumencin...I was wrong when I said it was 16% it is actually 20% protien....they have goat feed at the elevater too but they have to order in a premade consentrated pellet soo it's more expensive~still cheaper then noble goat. I think a good mineral is key and if you have the protien they need, ammonium cloride for the the bucks and good hay you are alright....again you have to be watching your animals... how they look and act will tell you if you're doing the right thing.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

depends on what you are feeding grain for. I dont feed grain unless milking or mid pregnancy. So as filler yes some none goat grains are fine. But if you want your goats to be in tip top shape you wont get it from lesser grains. 

Remember not everyone uses grain so the goats aren't getting the copper and selenium etc from the grain. So as long as your other supportive feeding routine is well rounded a filler grain is just going to give them a layer of fat and help to keep them warm.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

If you have horses you have to be super careful feeding anything with rumensin in it. I believe it can make them very sick or kill them. I ordered the sweetlix medicated mineral with rumensin a while back and never did use it after reading the label. Not that my horses are in with the goats but you just never know what could happen....


----------



## Robynlynn (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes sunny daze you do need to be careful with running horses and goats as some goat feeds will kill a horse do to the remensin or decox that has been added...
I don't know of anyone up north who is feeding goats (bred does especially)that can get by feeding hay/mineral only in the winter months when it's 40 below in the mornings.
I hate to see people skimp in the winter due to feed prices being so high. 
I know how hard it can be when money is tight........
talking to your local feed man can help you to find ways to save a little money not on just goats but on other animals too...
Just a thought....


----------

